# Does this sound suspicious? Internet dropped..odd phone call



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

My Internet Connection dropped suddenly...happens about once or twice a month. Not much.
Comes back on in about 15 minutes.
Minutes later i get a call, someone says they received a call just a moment ago from my number. I have not made a call since yesterday.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Coincidence.


----------

